# [SOLVED] Packard Bell Mousepad not working



## Marker16 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi

Please help!! All of a sudden my touch pad has stopped working?
My son was on it earlier and started pressing the keypad etc, could he have turned it off?! 

Packard Bell EasyNote TE69KB

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Packard Bell Mousepad not working*

Your son may have disabled the touchpad with the *f6* key. Please press the *f6* key while within Windows to see if this fixes the problem. You may also have to press the *fn + f6* keys together.


----------



## Marker16 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Packard Bell Mousepad not working*

Simple ! .. thanks working fine now ..


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Packard Bell Mousepad not working*

Awesome! Please mark this thread as "solved" so that others may reference it!


----------



## Oneal jnr (Nov 20, 2014)

thnx fo the posts nw wrkng


----------

